# Some Tatuaje **** :)



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

Been a good day so far, pulled out a original release black label and smoked it this morning. Then I cracked open a box of the Maravillas (this cigar is special to me because this was a joint venture with Pete). Man I have a serious buzz after smoking a few of these bad boys. Breakfast of champions Black label coffee and a Black label Cigar. mmmMMMM


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

ohh very nice


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Your Killing Me!!! Sounds like a great morning


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

there updated the pics to better quality


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

:dribble:x10


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Are the Black Labels in??????????????


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats Just Wrong To Tease With Those!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

where did you get them?


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

mikejh said:


> where did you get them?


I have to know also.....


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*you got a lot of people hatin you right now! hahaha*


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

One Lucky BOTL!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Those are some fine lookin smokes Kevin. How about sharing the love brother?


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

with all this TAT talk going on, looks like i'm gonna have to find a way to get my hands on some.
perhaps a trip to the b&m is in store tomorrow at lunch?


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great smokes Kevin!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

The mother lode!


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Put those on your website!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

wow those look awesome!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Tease!!!!!!


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah I'm a tease, if I had enough to share I would. I smoked the last Black Label I had today  

I rarely smoke the Maravilla because they are so dam rare, I still have box number 1 and 3 and a few loose but that's it. Pete needs to send me more lol I don't think that will happen any time soon. sniff sniff........ Pete if your looking, you have my addy just send me more bundles of each please.hehe


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Kevin, why must you make us all cry? Why, why, why? :mumbles:

CD


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Not fair .... Not Fair at all:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

oh word, er sound... mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> I have to know also.....


Me too ---Where--- man nice photo work!


----------

